# Windows Server 2003: Server can't find other network computers



## Stallion (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm having a bit of a problem with my server.  I have Windows Server 2003 installed on this desktop, which is part of a wireless network.  I have a laptop that is also in the network.  Everything is powered up and pinging the router.

Here's my problem.  When I try to use the server to remotely manage the laptop, it is not able to find my laptop when I try to "Browse" for other computers in the network.  All it shows me is that the server is in the network.

Is there something I've done wrong, or need to possibly do to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Homenet (Apr 20, 2010)

Are they on a domain? or are they on the same workgroup? I wouldnt worry too much about what you can see when you 'browse' for other computers using the windows tool. This is because it uses broadcasts to see who is available and a lot of firewalls might block these.

I assume your talking about remote desktop to manage the laptop? If so it needs to be enabled on the laptop first. Then just get the ip address of the laptop so you can connect to it from the server.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, you need to be sure they are on the same workgroup, otherwise they won't be able to see each other.


----------



## Stallion (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah, I see.  How exactly do I do this?  I'm a network guy that's trying to learn servers.  Just need to figure out how to get these computers talking.  How do I make sure they're in the same workgroup?

Thanks, guys.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Stallion (Apr 28, 2010)

I can see in the properties of the server that there is a workgroup text box, but I can't edit it.  I have remote access and routing installed on the server, as well as terminal services.  How can I edit this workgroup name?


----------



## maki (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,
Aalmost any PC that meets the minimum hardware requirements can run the server operating system, that doesn't make it a true server. A desktop system is optimized to run a user-friendly operating system, desktop applications and to facilitate other desktop oriented tasks. Even if the desktop had similar processor speeds, memory and storage capacity. purposes .

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 30, 2010)

maki said:


> Hi,
> Aalmost any PC that meets the minimum hardware requirements can run the server operating system, that doesn't make it a true server. A desktop system is optimized to run a user-friendly operating system, desktop applications and to facilitate other desktop oriented tasks. Even if the desktop had similar processor speeds, memory and storage capacity. purposes .
> 
> Thanks



Can anyone say troll? 

Reread his original post dude.


----------

